# Favorite website for essential oils?



## evantastic (Nov 20, 2013)

I want to start using more essential oils in my soaps and I've been looking at a bunch of websites but I can't decide where I want to get some from. So I'm curious what's your favorite website to use for essential oils?


----------



## Moody Glenn (Nov 20, 2013)

Hello! Although I work with many fragrance oils I particularly love New Directions Aromatics (website: http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/ ) for their essential oils - especially for their citrus oils. They have a big sale of lavender going on now plus other oils.


----------



## evantastic (Nov 20, 2013)

Thank you  I'm going to check it out now.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes, New Directions is has a great selection, but can be a bit pricey. Saffire Blue has less of a selection, but still a nice one. Their prices, and scents, are quite good as well.


----------



## lsg (Nov 20, 2013)

Camden Grey and The Perfumery.


----------



## MoonBath (Nov 20, 2013)

I found bulkapothecary.com to have the best prices. I've gotten stuff from them and it's lovely.


----------



## judymoody (Nov 20, 2013)

I did a quick cross check on a few oils and NDA is slightly cheaper than Bulk Apothecary but they're within 10-20% of one another.  Check shipping costs and see what is best for you.

For variety, NDA is super as is Liberty Natural ($50 minimum/waived for first order).

If price is a major concern, try Camden Grey, 1rawplant, soapmaking resource or Adobe Soapworks.

I have heard a lot of problems regarding EO and FO quality from Essential Depot (although I love their lye).

I love the perfumery but I thought they had changed their pricing structure to favor larger quantities/annual minimums that would be prohibitive to the small crafter.  I was grandfathered in, but I'm not sure how they are handling new accounts.


----------



## lsg (Nov 20, 2013)

Judy, my membership was automatically transferred to the Perfumery from Essential Oil University when they quit selling.  I just placed an order with the perfumery.  Depending on the essential oil, you can still buy the 1 oz size.  They have a lot of essential oils that are hard to find.  I don't know if they are accepting new registrations.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 21, 2013)

New Directions here as well....


----------



## evantastic (Nov 21, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for all the suggestions


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 24, 2013)

Good info...


----------



## Nevada (Dec 24, 2013)

I am happy with http://www.libertynatural.com/
close to me so shipping was less


----------



## Sweetbee (Dec 31, 2013)

Any ideas on Wholesale Supplies Plus EO's?  They are not certified "therapeutic grade".  They say that there is not a widely recognized association to certify therapeutic grades, and their oils can be used for aromatherapy.  I wonder if they are the same quality as oils you would get elsewhere.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 31, 2013)

New Directions and Liberty Natural. New Directions has fantastic stainless steel bottles


----------



## mel z (Jan 6, 2014)

Was just re-reading this thread.

I noticed some question about The Perfumery. I went to the site and clicked on the FAQ section, the first paragraph tells you all about it. Not for the average home soaper, but probably great for those that sell. You have to maintain a $6,000.00 per year minimum spending, and your first order has to be at least $500.00 to go through.

Also, wanted to point out a sad notice on New Directions Aromatics. On the top right, click that notice about February. If your order does not total $100 or more, beginning in February, it will not be processed. (Not that $100 is hard to reach quickly, just a mental note if you don't have that to spend at the time.) I would suggest squeezing in some orders now if you only order a few things at a time. They are today processing orders placed December 29 and 30, btw.

So, the new year keeps me buying EO's wherever I can, but I still like Brambleberry's quality the best so far. (Never tried The Perfumery for obvious reasons, lol.)


----------



## Spicey477 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a lot of items in my NDA shopping cart, came back to the unclosed window the next day and they were gone (and I sorta forgot what was in my cart!.  So...that is making me second guess my purchase and maybe just order from Brambleberry instead. I did like the selection of choices on NDA for EO, but it is also confusing because it is hard to choose from the different but same products.


----------



## mel z (Jan 10, 2014)

Spicey477 said:


> I had a lot of items in my NDA shopping cart, came back to the unclosed window the next day and they were gone (and I sorta forgot what was in my cart!.  So...that is making me second guess my purchase and maybe just order from Brambleberry instead. I did like the selection of choices on NDA for EO, but it is also confusing because it is hard to choose from the different but same products.



Just saw your post Spicey.

It is good that your computer timed out on you and lost the info. 

You can save to your account once you have one set up.

Please do go back and try some things. Read the reviews and go from there with what the reviews say and if some resonate more with you. 

NDA is good quality, I love them! Just have to try to see, so try small sizes while you can. The $100 minimum does not begin until Feb 3rd, so you need not worry with that right now.

I promise they are good, well, given smell is like taste it is all relative, but most here agree, so that is a plus. They are a preference. I only posted about the February 3rd notice so all would know in advance and not think that just a few sample sizes would get processed afterward.


----------



## SoapMakingTommy (Jan 15, 2014)

http://www.soapgoods.com/    &     http://www.essentialwholesale.com/

But  i did like newdirections i might be giving them a  try next time


----------

